# Cambio de relés normales por unos de estado sólido



## dms1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos, tengo una caldera eléctrica que uso para calefacción de mi vivienda que está alimentada por corriente trifásica. Esta caldera tiene un potencia máxima de 10 Kw, tiene 3 resistencias iguales montadas en estrella y que se alimentan por dos contactores ( 1º para una resistencia y el 2º para las otras dos resistencias ). La señal que controla estos contactores es de 220V ( termostato ambiente ) y están alimentados a 400V.

Mi problema es que está ubicada en la cocina y me vuelve loco cada vez que entran y salen los contactores, por lo que quiero cambiarlos por unos que no hagan ruido. Mi duda es si lo que tengo que montar es un relé de estado sólido, triack, ... no necesito una modulación de potencia con el relé, unicamente que abra o cierre sin hacer ruido y que se pueda adaptar a un carril din.

He mirado catálogos y creo que el modelo de ABB R-126-25 que funciona con una tensión de puerta de 20 a 280V AC y aguanta 25 A podría valerme pero no estoy seguro y en donde me los venden no me saben aconsejar. Además como tiene que llevar disipador posiblemente me quede un poco justo dentro del armazón de la caldera ¿ alguien puede darme algún consejo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2008)

Si la potencia total es de 10 KW, ese relee esta bien.
Pero verifica que no sean 3 resistencias de 10KW c/u en ese caso te aconsejo que coloques este: R121/75 de 75 A

Y sobre quien lo venda en tu pais no te puedo aconsejar, consulta en la pagina de ABB a ver donde encuentras un distribuidor en tu pais.


Pensaste como los vas a activar.
Los anteriores reles mecanicos necesitaban 220 0 400 VCA en bobina, si les mandas esta tension a los de estado solido se queman.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 14, 2008)

Si vas a utilizar relé de estado solido trifasico, asegurate que el punto comun de la conexion estrella de las resistencias esté conectada al neutro de la red, con el proposito de generar referencia a cada triac del relé, para el control de este como se activa con una señal de 5 a 20 voltios, a la salida del pirometro puedes colocar una fuente pequeña en DC y si no puedes por costos haz el calculo para hacer circular un corriente de 17 mA como máximo para hacer circular por el led del opto del rele, no olvidando de colocar un puente rectificador ya que se puede recortar la señal de onda seno con su consecuente perdida de potencia.

Espero que sea de ayuda.


Saludos


----------



## dms1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gracias por contestad, en las especificaciones del relé pone 20-280 VAC Rated control
supply voltage, por lo que supongo que podré activar la señal de entrada al relé con 220 V que me vienen del termostato ambiente, ¿ no ?.

Por otro lado tengo otra duda, si en el futuro quiero hacer una regulación más fina de la temperatura realizando una entrega de potencia proporcional en vez de on-off como hago ahora, ¿ puedo usar estos relés únicamente cambiando la señal que va a el circuito de disparo ?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 16, 2008)

Si señor eso se puede hacer haciendo control por PWM, con respecto al relé si puedes colocar una imagen(foto) del mismo sería de ayuda, ya que los reles de estado solido (la gran mayoría)siempre vienen para señal de 5V a 24V en DC por que muchos pirometros utilizan señal de DC para su señal de salida.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

El relee 126-25 no te permite control por face porque pose un acoplador con deteccion en tension "0"

Lo que puedes hacer es cambiar el temostato de control por otro electronico con poca histeresis, con lo que la temperatura se mantendra mas estable.

Lo mas cerncano a un control proporcional es implementar un sistema de encendido ON-OFF pero de a ciclos enteros (Ciclos de la frecuencia de la red de alimentacion electrica, en tu caso 50HZ).

Por ejemplo

Pequeño ajuste:
Resistencias encendidad 1 ciclo de cada 5
Resistencias encendidad 2 ciclo de cada 5

Ajuste medio:
Resistencias encendidad 3 ciclo de cada 5
Resistencias encendidad 4 ciclo de cada 5

Ajuste maximo 
Resistencias encendidad 5 ciclo de cada 5


----------



## fjvivarc (Feb 16, 2008)

Puedes instalar un relé estático trifasico de corte instantaneo con tension de activacion a 220V


Por ejemplo este de la marca crouzet Serie GA3 45 A  90 - 280 V AC Instantáneo 84 028 653 
http://www.crouzet.com/catalogue_web/int/esp/637/Reles-estáticos-Trifásico-ESP-27.htm

Tambien los tienes en ABB http://www.abb.es/product/seitp329/...520054cd2b.aspx?productLanguage=es&country=ES

Este tipo de reles funciona exactamente igual que un contactor pudiendo funcionar perfectamente con tu termostato.

Si quieres un control más fino busca algún tipo de regulador tipo PID con sonda de temperatura.


----------



## ivan.perez (Mar 5, 2008)

Si, un rele de estado solido es ideal para accionar cargas resistivas, en este caso uno trifasico de 18A es suficiente, pero un paso por cero, quitara vida y debilitara tus resistencias, siempre recomiendo un control de potencia con control por angulo de fase 4...20mA que puede ser controlado por un regulador de procesos estandar PID+FUZZY, a este ultimo por supuesto debemos conectar el termopar de control temperatura, ganaras rendimiento y ahorraras energia.
Saludos!


----------



## El nombre (Mar 5, 2008)

ivan.perez dijo:
			
		

> ... pero un paso por cero, quitara vida y debilitara tus resistencias, siempre ...



A ver (no haber), que me he perdido. ¿Puedes explicar eso del paso por cero?.

Saludos


----------



## ivan.perez (Mar 5, 2008)

Un paso por cero es una regulación todo/nada, un control por angulo de fase se controla mediante una banda 4...20mA o 0...10V, el tiristor produce su apertura en funcion a esta señal, la resitencia no recibe toda la tension de pleno si no es demandado exclusivamente por la regulación, menor consumo, y calentamiento progesivo.

Cada vez que entra y sale el termostato tambien lo hara la resitencia, estos picos de corriente debilitan la resistencia por exponerla a una dilatacion y una contraccion constante, ademas se pondra al rojo vivo innecesariamente perdiendo propiedades el producto donde este sumergida la resistencia, ya que junto a ella no lo calienta lo quema.

Regulación muy extendida en empresas plasticas y del acero.

Saludos!

Iván Pérez, Técnico de Procesos
Sistemas de Regulación y Control
(Spain)


----------



## Angel carretero (Mar 19, 2008)

Los reles de estado solido (SSR) que yo te recomendaría, son los de la marca Clare, perteneciente al grupo Ixxys, que son los de más calidad según mi criterio


----------

